# 645 sighting in SoCal . . .



## scottn2retro (Mar 20, 2002)

Hi all -

The timing was really something as we (HACK, sergiok and I) were having a race team meeting and then lunch with Stuka and Mr. Paddle Shift. sergio and HACK were talking at lunch how much they liked the new 6 series.

On the way home, sergio and I came up on a black 645 on the 605 Freeway heading south between the 210 and 10 freeways. No tags, of course.

I must admit, it's a beauty - we passed it in the lane next to us. I think HACK would have gone nuts. I know sergio was impressed. Unfortunately, neither one of us had a camera handy.


----------



## scottn2retro (Mar 20, 2002)

The HACK said:


> Damn. And I had a digital camera in my pocket too.


It was in your neck of the woods - keep your camera handy.


----------



## doeboy (Sep 20, 2002)

We saw three of them at the VDC today. :angel:

Oh and a wall of BMW special tools that I'm sure HACK would drool over.


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

I spotted one a few weeks ago at the convention center in L.A.


----------



## beewang (Dec 18, 2001)

The HACK said:


> Damn. And I had a digital camera in my pocket too.


Thank God!! and I thought you were just happy to see me!!  

beewang :bigpimp:


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

beewang said:


> Thank God!! and I thought you were just happy to see me!!
> 
> beewang :bigpimp:


:bustingup :bustingup


----------



## Mdk330i (Feb 24, 2002)

doeboy said:


> We saw three of them at the VDC today. :angel:
> 
> Oh and a wall of BMW special tools that I'm sure HACK would drool over.


We told Howard to take a picture of the wall of BMW tools, but I don't think he did. I must say, it was a big wall of tools.


----------

